# Anyone going to Dubfire NYE?



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

As the title says: who's going? I'm planning on going but don't want to rock up all by myself... 

Dubfire - NYE
Main Club: AED 600 entrance including open bar on standard selected beverage menu.
Rooftop: AED850 entrance including Premium open bar on selected beverage menu.
Table Booking: minimum spend + free entrance fee + Bottle of bubbly complimentary on arrival.
Every 50th guest gets special NYE prizes ranging from exclusive brunch seating to spectacular Madinat Jumeirah suite room booking including limousine transport back & forth to Dubai residence.
Timing: From 10pm- 3am


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There's a New Year's Eve thread up on the forum, it's probably been pushed down to the third or fourth page. There are a bunch of forumers going to Barasti for NYE. The Mina Seyahi hotels have some great deals on. You're welcome to join us if you like.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll have a look-see... hell bent on seeing Dubfire though. Will be in Dubai from the 30th (if I come back from Baghdad) till the second - so if something else is up let me know...

And it will probably help if I gave the venue as well:
Trilogy at Souk Madinat Jumeriah - Dubai


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> I'll have a look-see... hell bent on seeing Dubfire though. Will be in Dubai from the 30th (if I come back from Baghdad) till the second - so if something else is up let me know...
> 
> And it will probably help if I gave the venue as well:
> Trilogy at Souk Madinat Jumeriah - Dubai


I went to Trilogy once with the forumers...that whole techno trance music doesn't do it for me! I really hope Barasti is not like that!

Good luck with Baghdad, don't go for a haircut in the Green Zone!


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't tease. I'm due for a haircut. Last time I had three translators and it still went pear shaped!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> Don't tease. I'm due for a haircut. Last time I had three translators and it still went pear shaped!


You know Master Betty, you could get one in Abu Dhabi before leaving!


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

I know... I'm just lazy today!


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Carl, This is excatly what I was looking for NYE,
I'm flying in on 30th and meeting up fourm member Nightshadow
I'd love to go to this event, seems nice. I was looking for some electronica event.

Let me know whats up


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Toolie said:


> Let me know whats up


Just saying... I think he already did let you know.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Well we'll both be landing in Dubai on the 30th... Trying to get my tickets. As soon as I have them secured, I'll let you know.

You can pm me with further queries/info.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Okay - any recommendations for hotels (not too costly though) close to Souk Madinat Jumeirah?

Further - there's a huge 1 January 2011 party at Nasimi beach for those that continue to go through the rest of the new year... :whoo:





Infusion Magazine presents: 'NEW YEARS DAY' NASIMI BEACH PARTY!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••••

38 DJS ✭ 12 HOURS ✭ 3 DANCE FLOORS ✭ NEW YEARS DAY

Infusion Magazine & Nasimi are proud to announce the biggest 'NEW YEARS DAY' Beach Party in town! 

It’s not often you hear 38 of Dubai’s DJs playing together over 3 dancefloors for 12 hours. This is exactly what we're doing for the first huge party in the 2011 clubbing calendar! 38 DJs will be rocking Nasimi Beach from 2pm – 2am playing everything from soul, to funk, hip hop, house, drum & bass, trip-hop, nu-disco & back on Saturday 1st January 2011!





Event: 
Infusion Magazine presents: NEW YEARS DAY Nasimi Beach Party

Date: 
Saturday, 1 January 2011

Concept: 
38 DJs | 12 Hours | 3 Dance Floors = The Biggest New Years Day Beach Party!

Venue: 
Nasimi Beach @ Atlantis, The Palm

Entrance Policy: 
Doors open at 2pm. Free entrance for ladies and Face card holders from 2pm – 6pm. 50aed for guys from 2pm - 6pm (+1 free drink) Entrance 100aed for everyone from 6pm onwards

Info: 
Guests +21. Dress code is smart casual. Normal club policies apply, with couples and mixed groups receiving preference. Management reserves the right to refuse entry.


----------



## glezhia (Dec 8, 2010)

Sound interesting.. Don't have plans for NYE just yet..


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

Carlz:
You have Citymax Hotel in Al Barsha.It is like 8 min driving to Madinat Jum and its not expensive as well


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Bon Bon said:


> Carlz:
> You have Citymax Hotel in Al Barsha.It is like 8 min driving to Madinat Jum and its not expensive as well


Shot! Will message you a bit later. I'm 70% sure of going at this stage. Getting out of the IZ has some surprises but I'm sure I'll get outta here in time!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

The Nasimi beach thing is probably gonna be the place to be if youre comparing Trilogy to Atlantis. Its right on the beach with a view of the city and if there are fireworks its probably going to be spectacular. However, it looks like Nasimi is on Saturday, not NYE. Either way, I HIGHLY recommend Nasimi beach, I think you'll love the atmosphere even if the music is not the best. 

@ Toolie : The 850 AED is a bit more than I am willing to spend on NYE man... Im tempted but not sure I want to spend that kind of money, not to mention I have no idea who the DJs on the rooftop are, id have to check out their work first. Last year I went to the Playboy party at the Hilton in Chicago, paid $350 USD and had the worst time of my life, there were so many people there and the lines for booze were long, I was really upset and so were my friends, 10 of us went. The only good thing was hanging out with the Playboy Bunnies.  

How long are you guys in town for (Toolie and Carlza)? Arriving when and leaving when?


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Nightshadow said:


> The Nasimi beach thing is probably gonna be the place to be if youre comparing Trilogy to Atlantis. Its right on the beach with a view of the city and if there are fireworks its probably going to be spectacular. However, it looks like Nasimi is on Saturday, night NYE.
> 
> @ Toolie : The 850 AED is a bit more than I am willing to spend on NYE man... Im tempted but not sure I want to spend that kind of money. Last year I went to the Playboy party at the Hilton in Chicago, paid $350 and had the worst time of my life, there were so many people there and the lines for booze were long, I was really upset. The only good thing was hanging out with the Playboy Bunnies.
> 
> How long are you guys in town for (Toolie and Carlza)? Arriving when and leaving when?


Dropping in 29th and leaving 2nd.

29th - Footie at supporters pub and whatever follows
30th - open for anything
31st - Dubfire
1st - Nasimi beach
2nd - drag my broken body back to AD

The price is a bit steep - but it's open bar (even though it might be so packed that it takes 30min to get a drink). But it's Dubfire nonetheless. For me, worth the risk.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

CarlZA said:


> Dropping in 29th and leaving 2nd.
> 
> 29th - Footie at supporters pub and whatever follows
> 30th - open for anything
> ...


Whats the music like? Its not like that dubstep or drum and bass stuff is it?


----------



## Toolie (Jul 30, 2010)

Nightshadow said:


> Whats the music like? Its not like that dubstep or drum and bass stuff is it?


Guys Im coming 30th to the Jan 3rd. Nightshadow it is expensive I know, but all is included. Anyway lets meet up when I'm downthere. Dubfire is the other member of DEEPDISH. He spins trible/MNML. Good stuff


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Bump.

So I'm virtually guaranteed to be in Dubai on the 29th of December. Who's going to Nasimi beach and who's going to Dubfire? 

Who's going to both? :loco:

Answers on a postcard please!


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kp9N6cq_U1s]YouTube - Time Warp 2010 - Dubfire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nz-g94Gi58Y]YouTube - DUBFIRE @ TIME WARP 2010


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ill do Nasimi beach on the 1st... not sure whats up for NYE yet.


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Dubai here I come...


----------

